# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Original-URL-Übergabe an Programm statt URL des symbol. Links

## prostetnik

Hallo,

bei mir hat kdissert beim Abspeichern einer Datei immer den symbolischen Link mit der Original-Datei überschrieben (kdissert wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt).

Deswegen habe ich hier ein kleines Skript geschrieben, das dieses Problem umgeht.

Das Skript vor einem beliebigen Programm aufgerufen, wandelt die URL des Symbolischen Links immer in die der verweisende URL um.

Da ich mit dem Skripten nicht so firm bin, mag das etwas sehr muddy sein - man möge mir verzeihen.

In der Dateizuordnung des Konqueror steht nun für das öffnende Programm der Befehl:

mylinkfollow

in meinem Fall also unter Befehl:



```
mylinkfollow kdissert %u
```

Wie es nach wenigen Tests aussieht, funktioniert es.
Ggf. kann man das Skript auch für andere Programme die den gleichen Fehler haben gut benutzen.

Hier nun das Skript (Achtung Berechtigungen anpassen)



```
#!/bin/bash
# 
# mylinkfollow
# zum Starten diverser Programme mit der Orignial-Url statt des sybolischen Links einer Datei
#
# 23.06.2009

URL=$2

OURL="$(readlink "$URL")"

if [ -n "$OURL" ]
then
$1 "$OURL"
else
$1 "$URL"
fi

exit
```

gruß
prostetnik

----------

